
The PyCon blog: Welcome to QNX - jnoller
http://pycon.blogspot.com/2011/03/welcome-to-qnx-and-thanks-to-all-our.html
======
vgnet
I hope PyPy pings all those sponsors. As a wise lady once said, 'connections
never hurt'.

